

Show HN: ZenQ app -'ze' way to say thank you and appreciate your friends - mircea_vadan
http://zenq.co/

======
mircea_vadan
Any feedback is highly appreciated. The app is available both for Android and
iOS. "ZenQ" very much :-P

~~~
smt88
1) Change your landing page. It makes it seem like your app is an alternative
to just texting "thank you" to someone. A visitor is going to think, "Why not
just text them? What's the benefit of doing it on an app that my friend is not
using yet?"

And, on that note, I'd be interested to know how this is actually better than
just texting the person (or tagging them in a grateful Facebook or Twitter
post).

2) I knew a startup that spent 3 years working on an app that allowed you to
publicly "thank" a service professional (waiter, hairdresser, etc.) That
service professional would build up a profile of "thanks" and get a resume out
of it.

That startup failed because no one wants to say thanks in an app. People
aren't looking for new apps[1], so you'd better address a huge pain point in
their lives if you want them to download anything.

3) Decide what you want to get out of this project (hopefully not an income).
Set yourself a hard deadline. If you're not hitting your target, move on to
something else. That was advice given to me by a 500 Startups investor, and
though it was painful to hear at the time, it was incredibly helpful and
important. Decide what failure means and, if you do fail, accept it and
forgive yourself. You certainly wouldn't be alone.

[1] [http://qz.com/253618/most-smartphone-users-download-zero-
app...](http://qz.com/253618/most-smartphone-users-download-zero-apps-per-
month/)

